# How long will frozen deer meat keep?



## The Bell Man

I was wondering how long is too long for frozen venison, provided it does not have freezer burn.


----------



## Greg Tench

Ive always tried to use mine up in a years time.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

As long as there is no freezer burn it should be "good".  The quality may decline some, but I've used plenty that was 2 year's old, no problem.

That's why chili was invented.


----------



## Doyle

Freezer burn is the key.  That is why I use the vacuum sealer.  It really helps.


----------



## Kawaliga

I'm eating cube steak from last year now, and it is great!! Try this:

Put on a pot of rice. Get a black skillet and put in 1/4 cup of oil, and 1/4 cup of red wine.Coat cube steaks with seasoning salt, and arrange them in the pan.Cover steaks with one packet of dry onion soup mix.Cover skillet with foil tightly, and put skillet in preheated 275 degree oven, cook for one hour.Pour gravy over the rice, and enjoy rice and steaks.Oh and by the way, a pan of home made biscuits would be good too, and some iced tea.


----------



## elfiii

Doyle said:


> Freezer burn is the key.  That is why I use the vacuum sealer.  It really helps.



Amen on the vacuum sealer.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Double amen on the vacuum sealers. Vacuum sealed meat will stay good at least a year.


----------



## dawg2

gadeerwoman said:


> Double amen on the vacuum sealers. Vacuum sealed meat will stay good at least a year.



TRIPLE amen.  It really does extend the life in the freezer.


----------



## hillboy

frozen meat cant go bad, it will how ever lose taste and texture will change, most folks say at the year mark.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I have eaten venison cubed steak that was four years old and it tasted fine.  It was frozen at -10 degrees and had no freezer burn.  Thawed it overnight and soaked it in sweetmilk.  Took it out of the milk and floured it with pepper and a little salt and fried it in a hot skillet.  Made gravy and then simmered it awhile together.  It was delicious along with all of the other potatoes, tomatoes, english peas, mac & cheese, buttered carrots, rolls, and some of Miss Belle's sweet tea.  I am getting hungry just thinking about it now.


----------

